# Question about preparing redfish filets before cooking



## -- Saints Domination --

I wasn't sure if this should go in the recipe section..but its not a question about cooking so i put it in here.



I recently caught my first keeper red. My friend showed me how to clean em and made me two nice fillets.



My question is, if im planning on cuttin up the meat into strips to fry, do i need to cut out any sort of blood line? There is alot of dark red parts on the meat, and on the side where the skin had been there is alot of dark red-ish stuff which i wasnt sure if im supposed to fillet that off. 



Thanks everyone!


----------



## hjorgan

I always trim out the bloodline if fillets are involved.


----------



## naclh2oDave

Yea always trip that stuff out as much as possible. You can avoid that by cutting his throat (while he is alive) when you decide to keep him to let him bleed out. I find the fillets are much tastier after they are bled. :hungry


----------



## konz

On most fish I trim off any dark meat also......but with redfish I normally just grill them with the scales still attached.......so there is no trimming of blood line and it's never bothered me. Try one trimmed and one not........


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

thats the half shell thing right? I wanna try that with the next one i bring home. I went ahead and trimmed out everything but the pure meat and soaked the fillets in melted butter, and shook creole seasoning, salt, and pepper on them and then pan fried them, melting butter over them to keep them sizzling and it was SO GOOOD!


----------



## Yankeefisher56

I have had redfish on the halfshell twice and it has tasted great both times so I'm sure you wouldnt need to trim the dark meat but if your gonna fry it I'm sure it wouldnt hurt to trim it off.....and congrats on your slot red


----------



## Snagged Line

> *konz (12/15/2008)*On most fish I trim off any dark meat also......but with redfish *<U>I normally just grill them with the scales still attached</U>*.......so there is no trimming of blood line and it's never bothered me. Try one trimmed and one not........


Ray, can you explain this in a little more detail??

I'm thinking you cut each side away from backbone and leave skin on while grilling or are you grilling the whole fish minus head and guts???

Also, how long cook time / when is it done?


----------



## konz

Cut two fillets off just like you normally would, minus the scaling and skinning. Cook on a hot grill scales down.......depending on grill temp. 5-7 minutes.....sometimes longer depending on grill......when done the meat will slide off the skin onto a plate.

I brush mine with a little olive oil and some redfish magic seasoning........comes out great!


----------



## Snagged Line

> *konz (12/15/2008)*Cut two fillets off just like you normally would, minus the scaling and skinning. Cook on a hot grill scales down.......depending on grill temp. 5-7 minutes.....sometimes longer depending on grill......when done the meat will slide off the skin onto a plate.
> 
> I brush mine with a little olive oil and some redfish magic seasoning........comes out great!




Thanks, You prob. saved me from destroying yet annother future slot Red from my unskilled fillet aptempts.....................Dennis


----------



## konz

No problem man.........it's quick and easy!


----------



## outdoor griller

That sounds like fun I usually gut the fishthen put all of the ingredeints in foil packet and let steam on the grill.If you want more recipes or if you want to take a look at the collection of tips I have for grilling you can visit www.cookingandgrillinoutdoors.com


----------

